# How do make surround sound audio



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Hey I hope someone here can point me in the right direction. I know NOTHING about recording or playing back a surround sound file, I don't even know enough nomenclature to get worthwhile google results.

My haunt will feature a skeleton telling a short story, I want his voice to coem from different places, like it i s moving throughout the room. I have surround sound speakers and a soundcard, but how do I make the file?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I found this how-to on line, but I don't know if I would be able to do it even after reading through it:

http://www.ehow.com/how_2091865_record-surround-sound-home-computer.html


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

yeah thats a real vague this how you do it if you already know how to do, waaaayyyy more complicated process than I need. Thanks for the Help though Roxy.


I just need to mix individual recordings into a multi channel file.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

DC...there was a thread a while back on how to do it. The OP was saying to use this one game...Neverwind or something like that, and that there is an option to create your own world with sounds and stuff, and you can make it a surroud sound, then save the audio file and play it through your Surroud Sound system, do a search on here.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

found it...

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=1099&highlight=surround+sound


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

thanks frstvamp1r!!!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Good question DC. I am quite the sound idiot, and was priming to ask the same thing.


----------

